# Coffee spilling - problem seal/dispersion plate?



## Lieselot (12 mo ago)

Hi,

I bought a brand new Sage Barista Express in october 2021. On 12/01/2022, the silicone ring was Broken. I installed a new one on 18/01/2022. Today, 29/01, the ring is Broken once again. I had another one and installed it, but it broke immediately during the first shot I pulled.

I clean the brewhead regularly, but I read in the manual you also have to remove the "black dispersion plate". I haven t done that yet. Does anyone know how to?

Would that be the problem or can it be something else?

Lieselot


----------

